# Sunapee may get a new "old" lift



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2014)

Mount Sunapee Resort plans an estimated $1.5 million in new capital projects and capital maintenance for 2014. The major new capital project is to replace the existing Sunbowl Quad chairlift with a high-speed Express Quad lift, contingent upon its delivery from Okemo.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Mount Sunapee Resort plans an estimated $1.5 million in new capital projects and capital maintenance for 2014. The major new capital project is to replace the existing Sunbowl Quad chairlift with a high-speed Express Quad lift, contingent upon its delivery from Okemo.



Good news.  That will make Sunapee fans thrilled.  That has been a long time coming.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sounds like a load of BS.  Source?  What chair from Okemo?  None are old or rumored to be replaced.  Okemo's going to work on South Face Village and replace a chairlift in the same year?  Why didn't we hear about this till July?  

To many questions not enough answers or evidence.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 7, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Sounds like a load of BS.  Source?  What chair from Okemo?  None are old or rumored to be replaced.  Okemo's going to work on South Face Village and replace a chairlift in the same year?  Why didn't we hear about this till July?
> 
> To many questions not enough answers or evidence.


Source:
http://www.nhstateparks.org/uploads/pdf/MSAC-minutes-060314.pdf


----------



## mbedle (Jul 7, 2014)

http://www.nhstateparks.org/uploads/pdf/MSAC-minutes-060314.pdf

Seems to be correct. Still trying to figure out what lift they are replacing at Okemo. Maybe the south south quad to assess the south side area.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 7, 2014)

Northstar > 6 Pack.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> Northstar > 6 Pack.



That makes sense.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 7, 2014)

Alright, so it is official, but I think we would've heard something from the mountains by now if it was gonna happen this year.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Alright, so it is official, but I think we would've heard something from the mountains by now if it was gonna happen this year.



I will make it a little bigger for you to read.


contingent upon its delivery from Okemo.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Alright, so it is official, but I think we would've heard something from the mountains by now if it was gonna happen this year.



FWIW I think I had heard this before from another source.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> That makes sense.



You guys saying Okemo is going to replace the NStar lift with a 6 pack?

Not sure how I feel about that, hopefully the crowds disperse fast at the top.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2014)

HD333 said:


> You guys saying Okemo is going to replace the NStar lift with a 6 pack?
> 
> Not sure how I feel about that, hopefully the crowds disperse fast at the top.



Okemo- Detachable 6 with Bubbles- Northeast Express.


----------



## mbedle (Jul 7, 2014)

In addition to the South Face, Okemo is in the final stages of finalizing a new high speed six pack bubble chair, replacing the Northstar Express Quad. The new $6.9 million Leitner-Poma lift is expected to open for the 2014-15 season. Taken for neweneglanskihistory.com. 

Doesn't the same company that operates Okemo, also operate Sunapee?


----------



## ss20 (Jul 7, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Doesn't the same company that operates Okemo, also operate Sunapee?



Yes, and Crested Butte.

I'm still doubting 2014-2015 debut, bash me if you must.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 7, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Yes, and Crested Butte.
> 
> I'm still doubting 2014-2015 debut, bash me if you must.


I think the lack of official marketing announcement basically confirms your doubt.  It's intended to happen, but not guaranteed at this point is how I read it.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 7, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> I think the lack of official marketing announcement basically confirms your doubt.  It's intended to happen, but not guaranteed at this point is how I read it.



Not only that but we haven't heard any reports of construction or surveyor markings.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2014)

nothing on Leitner's website either

http://leitner-poma.com/category/projects/


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> nothing on Leitner's website either
> 
> http://leitner-poma.com/category/projects/



I'm not sure when they last updated that....the jobs are all from last year and older.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 7, 2014)

You can read all about the Okemo lift on Vermont's VANR website. That deals with all the Act 250 stuff. Search example for "Ludlow"...

http://www.anr.state.vt.us/ANR/ANRWeb/Act250SearchResults.aspx

Sounds basically the same as Bluebird, storage shed and all.

The project number might also help...

2S0351-19C


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2014)

It is getting late to do a NEW install at Okemo.  But from what I saw Poma's crews like to push the envelope.  I would assume that the retrofit at Sunapee would not be too bad assuming that they can reuse the pylons and don't have to upgrade them or do any work on the footings.  It should really be new haul rope, new grips, maybe new sheave trains on some towers, and new base and summit terminals.


----------



## canobie#1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Makes sense since ragged is finally going to get that high speed.  Good move.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 8, 2014)

They can do whatever they want at Okemo & Sunapee.

I don't really care.


----------



## manhattanskier (Jul 8, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> They can do whatever they want at Okemo & Sunapee.
> 
> I don't really care.



It appears you do care since you have commented about it. I think both places are boring as hell but I would take my wife to Okemo in a heart beat because she would love it 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 8, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Not sure how I feel about that, hopefully the crowds disperse fast at the top.



This........the unload area up there is already fairly congested with the Green Ridge also unloading and folks coming and going out of the summit lodge as well as coming down from the true summit. I do wonder about whether the area would need to be re configured to give more space?
Or maybe the extra capacity of a 6 pack would render Green Ridge not needed except on the busiest of days? That lift is terrible anyways IMHO.
I do think Sunapee will benefit much more with having a HSQ in the Sunbowl than Okemo will from a 6 pack.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> It is getting late to do a NEW install at Okemo.  But from what I saw Poma's crews like to push the envelope.  I would assume that the retrofit at Sunapee would not be too bad assuming that they can reuse the pylons and don't have to upgrade them or do any work on the footings.  It should really be new haul rope, new grips, maybe new sheave trains on some towers, and new base and summit terminals.



I just scanned back through the threads on the Mount Snow Passholders site about when the construction really started in earnest for the Bluebird.  Basically they started tower base concrete pouring at the end of June (not sure if Okemo would need new tower bases in the upgrade from the existing HSQ to a HSS??)  

They also hand't even started blasting the significant amount of rock they had to clear in the base area for construction of the storage barn for the chairs at the end of June either.  L-P had the lift fully built and load tested for Thanksgiving weekend (even though it's official opening due to warm weather and not enough snow to ski on Turkey Day weekend wasn't until the 1st weekend of December), and that included having to deal with some construction delays and chaos courtesy of Hurricane Irene and what she did to VT 

Depending on how much/how little work the Okemo/L-P need to do, the lack of happenings already might not be a big issue at all


----------



## dlague (Jul 8, 2014)

manhattanskier said:


> It appears you do care since you have commented about it. I think both places are boring as hell but I would take my wife to Okemo in a heart beat because she would love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone





xwhaler said:


> This........the unload area up there is already fairly congested with the Green Ridge also unloading and folks coming and going out of the summit lodge as well as coming down from the true summit. I do wonder about whether the area would need to be re configured to give more space?
> Or maybe the extra capacity of a 6 pack would render Green Ridge not needed except on the busiest of days? That lift is terrible anyways IMHO.
> I do think Sunapee will benefit much more with having a HSQ in the Sunbowl than Okemo will from a 6 pack.



Well, we have skied Sunapee about 6 times in the past 12 years and will probably never go back.  Okemo is a favorite of my wife so we go there generally once or twice each year.  However, I do not really think these changes will influence decision making all that much.   

However, Ragged's new chair will influence lift ticket sales!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2014)

Wonder if the Sun Bowl Quad at Sunapee goes back to Okemo for the new South Face Real Estate terrain pod.  Clearly that development at Okemo won't require a fancy new fast lift.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well, we have skied Sunapee about 6 times in the past 12 years and will probably never go back.  Okemo is a favorite of my wife so we go there generally once or twice each year.  However, I do not really think these changes will influence decision making all that much.
> 
> However, Ragged's new chair will influence lift ticket sales!



Just out of curiosity--why do you not like Sunapee?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Wonder if the Sun Bowl Quad at Sunapee goes back to Okemo for the new South Face Real Estate terrain pod. Clearly that development at Okemo won't require a fancy new fast lift.


it is slated for the North Peak Triple replacement.  The triple then goes back to the Sunbowl for a lift on the back side of North Peak.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Just out of curiosity--why do you not like Sunapee?




I used to ski there a lot with my borhter.  It is a pretty boring mountain, nothing very challenging.  The bumps are good though and the glades too when they open them.  They are really conservative about opening them.


They also groom powder on most of the mountain.  They may leave the Sunbowl ungroomed after a dump.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I used to ski there a lot with my borhter.  It is a pretty boring mountain, nothing very challenging.  The bumps are good though and the glades too when they open them.  They are really conservative about opening them.
> 
> 
> They also groom powder on most of the mountain.  They may leave the Sunbowl ungroomed after a dump.



Sounds like nothing has changed since I skied there in 2005-2006.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> it is slated for the North Peak Triple replacement.  The triple then goes back to the Sunbowl for a lift on the back side of North Peak.



So it sounds like the Sunbowl is a whole replacement...with the hardware moved to North Peak.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> it is slated for the North Peak Triple replacement.  The triple then goes back to the Sunbowl for a lift on the back side of North Peak.



Would have to imagine more terrain will be added if they do this as well because as the trail map shows this lift would only serve 1 trail effectively (Cataract)
Unless they envision people using it to quickly get back to the base after doing laps in the Sunbowl?
Pretty short little pod it would be.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Would have to imagine more terrain will be added if they do this as well because as the trail map shows this lift would only serve 1 trail effectively (Cataract)
> Unless they envision people using it to quickly get back to the base after doing laps in the Sunbowl?
> Pretty short little pod it would be.



I think they were going to add maybe one or two trails.  It is a relatively small expansion.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 8, 2014)

Some interesting reading in here about possible expansion plans. Night skiing, west bowl, condos?! 
Have to imagine its sort of an arms race between Ragged, Sunapee, & Gunstock now to capture the well to do family who may fund the next phase of real estate development.
I'm sure Sunapee has taken notice of Raggeds new lift.

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/skiareaexpansions/NewHampshire/sunapee/westbowl.php


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Some interesting reading in here about possible expansion plans. Night skiing, west bowl, condos?!
> Have to imagine its sort of an arms race between Ragged, Sunapee, & Gunstock now to capture the well to do family who may fund the next phase of real estate development.
> I'm sure Sunapee has taken notice of Raggeds new lift.
> 
> http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/skiareaexpansions/NewHampshire/sunapee/westbowl.php



Maybe I'm wrong, but the condo project is dead after the litigation with the state.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 8, 2014)

I believe West Bowl is dead too...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jul 12, 2014)

AWESOME news!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> AWESOME news!



Just read that Sunapee, after appeals and remand, has won their case and may expand after all. I'll have to post the SAM article. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jul 13, 2014)

It looks like Sunapee is finally starting to respond to Ragged's growing competition. The mountain has remained unchanged for decades and to put it lightly, just feels stale right now. Great to see them finally wake up.


----------



## dlague (Jul 13, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Just out of curiosity--why do you not like Sunapee?



I find it to be crowded at least the times I have been there and they generally don't have any worthwhile deals and since I am a deal hunter which guides where I go - we do not go there!  Not too fond of the chair layouts either but with the quad in the sun bowl maybe that will help.


.......


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2014)

dlague said:


> I find it to be crowded at least the times I have been there and they generally don't have any worthwhile deals and since I am a deal hunter which guides where I go - we do not go there!  Not too fond of the chair layouts either but with the quad in the sun bowl maybe that will help.
> 
> 
> .......



True on both counts. They don't have to run specials.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 13, 2014)

There are decent weekday deals out there (flex card, online deals), peak weekends not so much.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sunday NH resident deal is good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2014)

DoublePlanker said:


> Sunday NH resident deal is good.



I recall that being a good one.  Was it morning or afternoon only?


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 14, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I recall that being a good one.  Was it morning or afternoon only?



• Sunday NH Resident Special – New Hampshire residents can enjoy savings on non-holiday Sunday afternoons. Residents can ski or ride from noon-4pm for only $42.

FWIW, Ragged has the same deal for $34


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2014)

Attitash and Wildcat had the same Sunday deal as well for $30.  Prior to having a Granite Pass last year, I took advantage of the Wildcat deal often.  Working in a restaurant late on Saturday nights, it was nice to get a decent sleep and still get an afternoon of skiing in for cheap.  While $42 isn't bad, I've only taken advantage of that deal one time since living in NH.  I'd rather drive the extra 30 minutes and pay $12 less to ski better terrain at Wildcat.


----------



## dlague (Jul 14, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> There are decent weekday deals out there (flex card, online deals), peak weekends not so much.



Week Day 2 fers are not bad but I rarely ski weekdays and if I do - Sunapee is not where i would go.



DoublePlanker said:


> Sunday NH resident deal is good.



Not in my opinion.  $42 for for a half day of skiing is pricy when you consider NH Resident rate at Okemo is $29 and Ragged is $34.



xwhaler said:


> • Sunday NH Resident Special – New Hampshire residents can enjoy savings on non-holiday Sunday afternoons. Residents can ski or ride from noon-4pm for only $42.
> 
> FWIW, Ragged has the same deal for $34



In addition, I can ski for less than $42 with two for one deals and with the RSNE Card - Pico is a 2 fer nearly every Sunday or using the Irving 2 fer deal.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> • Sunday NH Resident Special – New Hampshire residents can enjoy savings on non-holiday Sunday afternoons. Residents can ski or ride from noon-4pm for only $42.
> 
> FWIW, Ragged has the same deal for $34



I think in terms of quality, the Ragged deal would be better.  When I skied at Sunapee I'd usually leave at about 12:30 or 1 at the latest because the terrain was pretty hammered by then.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks official to me that the Sunbowl quad is gone.

http://okemo.com/activities/snowsports/ticketing/orange_is_whats_new.asp


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2014)

Not just a Bubble Six, but a Bubble Six with heated seats.   I wonder how many cup holders it has.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 17, 2014)

Kind of disapointed there are no USB ports.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 17, 2014)

^ right.  How am I supposed to charge my phone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 17, 2014)

It's official, Sun Bowl HSQ this season 
And in the future FG Quad for North Peak and Triple for Sunbowl to North Peak + New Terrain.
Press Release


----------



## Puck it (Jul 17, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> It's official, Sun Bowl HSQ this season
> And in the future FG Quad for North Peak and Triple for Sunbowl to North Peak + New Terrain.
> Press Release



Very old news.  The plan was publisehed a few years ago and includes even night skiing off Noth Peak


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone have drawings of what the trails off the back of North Peak are proposed to look like?  While short, there's decent pitch in there.  I'm sure some will be upset that glades will likely be removed though.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 17, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone have drawings of what the trails off the back of North Peak are proposed to look like? While short, there's decent pitch in there. I'm sure some will be upset that glades will likely be removed though.




Here you go. One trail which is the liftline. Number 66.  Trying to fix the size.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Very old news.  The plan was publisehed a few years ago and includes even night skiing off Noth Peak


It's actually brand new news, this was announced officially for the first time today.
It wasn't *official* before, check the thread title "may".


----------



## Puck it (Jul 17, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> It's actually brand new news, this was announced officially for the first time today.
> It wasn't *official* before, check the thread title "may".



It was in this.

Mount Sunapee Five-Year Master Development Plan (MDP) 2009-2014 and Environmental Management Plan (EMP), June 1, 2009

http://www.nhstateparks.org/get-inv...mittees/mount-sunapee-advisory-committee.aspx


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 17, 2014)

Good West Bowl map here...

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/skiareaexpansions/NewHampshire/sunapee/westbowl.php


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like the Cataract glades will still be there, albeit slightly skinnier.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> It was in this.
> 
> Mount Sunapee Five-Year Master Development Plan (MDP) 2009-2014 and Environmental Management Plan (EMP), June 1, 2009
> 
> http://www.nhstateparks.org/get-inv...mittees/mount-sunapee-advisory-committee.aspx


Not sure if trolling.
Nobody is arguing against you, you are presenting known facts.  All I said it was the official announcement, a new development that happened today.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 17, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> Not sure if trolling.
> Nobody is arguing against you, you are presenting known facts.  All I said it was the official announcement, a new development that happened today.



And I am saying it is not brand new news!


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> And I am saying it is not brand new news!


----------



## Puck it (Jul 17, 2014)

bobbutts said:


>




Real mature.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 17, 2014)

I think I smell a ski off brewing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Jul 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Attitash and Wildcat had the same Sunday deal as well for $30.  Prior to having a Granite Pass last year, I took advantage of the Wildcat deal often.  Working in a restaurant late on Saturday nights, it was nice to get a decent sleep and still get an afternoon of skiing in for cheap.  While $42 isn't bad, I've only taken advantage of that deal one time since living in NH.  I'd rather drive the extra 30 minutes and pay $12 less to ski better terrain at Wildcat.



Attitash and Wildcat also give 25% off the Sunday afternoon rate with the Vertical Value Card. Makes it $22.50. That really messes with the economics of a season pass.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## DoublePlanker (Jul 18, 2014)

I remember a $20 ticket for NH resident after 2pm on Sunday.  That must have been long ago or my memory is terrible.  Sunapee is very expensive now!   I find it good for early season warm up days.  The do a great job snowmaking and grooming which is an edge over a lot of other smaller mountains nearby.


----------



## dlague (Jul 18, 2014)

DoublePlanker said:


> I remember a $20 ticket for NH resident after 2pm on Sunday.  That must have been long ago or my memory is terrible.  Sunapee is very expensive now!   I find it good for early season warm up days.  The do a great job snowmaking and grooming which is an edge over a lot of other smaller mountains nearby.



Ragged used to be $19 on Sunday afternoon - miss those days!  I agree Sunapee is pricy - will be hitting $80 for weekends or damn near that this season and over $80 on peak days!  Boston/ Mass. can have Sunapee - I will match their travel time and go else where!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 13, 2014)

I was on the summit this weekend and snapped some pictures of the new lift. Looks like all the towers are in, but the terminals are non-existent. Still lots of work to do.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought that they were re-using the old towers and just installing new terminals and haul rope.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2014)

Quietman said:


> I thought that they were re-using the old towers and just installing new terminals and haul rope.




True


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2014)

Quietman said:


> I thought that they were re-using the old towers and just installing new terminals and haul rope.



That's what I assumed.  The Sun Bowl is a Poma Quad.  The reused lift is also a Poma.  So just replace the haul rope and terminals and they should be good.

Looks like they are well on track.  Just drop the new terminals, splice the cable, get the systems up and running, and hang the carriers.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> That's what I assumed. The Sun Bowl is a Poma Quad. The reused lift is also a Poma. So just replace the haul rope and terminals and they should be good.
> 
> Looks like they are well on track. Just drop the new terminals, splice the cable, get the systems up and running, and hang the carriers.



I think the towers needed new haul rope hangars too.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 14, 2014)

I think there are more towers on the lift than before. The tower at the top of Hawes Hideout is Tower 16 now and if my memory is correct it used to be tower 14.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> I think there are more towers on the lift that before. The tower at the top of Hawes Hideout is Tower 16 now and if my memory is correct it used to be tower 14.



So a couple new towers and the new hangars.  Cool.


----------

